# 1000 rounds and counting



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Put my 1000th round through my Glock 19 today. Not one hint of a hiccup, malfunction or anything else. Perfection. Picked up my accuracy as well with some trigger control exercises from Mr. Avery, and it has helped a ton! Shooting three rounds at circle targets at 5, 7 and 10 yards for speed and accuracy, and finally my standard cardboard silhouette starting at 25 yards, coming in to 15, 7, 5 and 3 yards. 

I would dearly love to get to some of his training classes, but there is a local facility that trains with some professionals teaching classes that I plan to get in with soon. Some tactical LEOs, Army Rangers, and a Navy SEAL, and the facility is really top notch. Anyway...I'm convinced the G19G4 is my gun. There are many like it, but this one is mine.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I am only at around 300 rounds so far with my 19. I have had nothing but reliable accuracy. This is one gun that will be with me for a long, long time.

GW

P.S. This one may get treated to a guide rod laser.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Looks like you got a winner. Congrats to a good weapon and it looks like the gun fits and suits you well.
Training classes are always good. Lots of fun, good weapon talks anyway and you always take this and that useful home.
Thumbs up.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I installed a set of Trijicon HD night sights on it, and I really like them. I was thinking of replacing some of the trigger guts, but after 1000 rounds, I tell ya...the trigger has loosened up a bit, and it is actually quite nice. I may just give it a 25 cent trigger job and be done with it. 

I really like everything about this gun, though. The size, how it fits my hand (I have smaller hands), the low bore axis, the sleek design. I'm settled on it now, and it won't leave my arsenal. It is without a doubt the best EDC/GP gun made, for me. I still love my coveted Sig P226 W. German made in 1987 (that I just had the full service package done on), but when it comes to the one gun I can't do without...this is it. Done!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Duplicate post, deleted.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> GCHBM
> I still love my coveted Sig P226 W. German made in 1987 (that I just had the full service package done on), but when it comes to the one gun I can't do without...this is it. Done!


Yea that were the days back than with products in real quality "Made in West Germany" a print on any product that sold any product almost alone everywhere around the world. Long time ago, many things happen since than. Hold on to it, because it represents a time and a lifestyle that was destroyed and never come back and not only a gun.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> Yea that were the days back than with products in real quality "Made in West Germany" a print on any product that sold any product almost alone everywhere around the world. Long time ago, many thinks happen since than. Hold on to it, because it represents a time and a lifestyle that was destroyed and never come back and not only a gun.


Agreed! These are real keepsakes, and this one is in near mint condition!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep, looks like a winner.


----------



## Stengun (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy,

I've got +15,000 rounds through my G23 and another +20,000 rounds with a Lone Wolf 40-9 conversion barrel and another +20,000 rounds with a Ceiner .22LR kit. 


Only the .22 kit has ever hiccuped not counting two or three of my reloads that were duds. 

Paul


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

I use the 19, this is my second one, for the games, this new one must be in the 6,000+


----------

